# Eclipse GUI - java.lang.NullPointerException(null) - suche Hilfe



## Russia (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,

Hatte heute eine schöne GUI für mein Programm, doch als ich Eclipse jetzt neu gestartet habe, werden mir meine GUI's nicht mehr im Visual Editor angezeigt, es steht nur da:

java.lang.NullPointerException(null)

Was kann ich machen, damit ich mit dem Visual Editor wieder meine GUI's sehen kann?
Danke schon einmal ;-)


----------



## genodeftest (29. Mai 2011)

1. Schau mal in die Exception View, da müsstest du einen Stacktrace finden. Wenn du nach dessen Inhalt suchst, findest du vermutlich eher was.

2. Ein Visual Editor verleitet dazu, mit absoluten Maßen zu hantieren. Allerdings kann das LookAndFeel dir auf jeder Plattform deine GUI dann komplett zerstören. Wenn man nicht mit absoluten Maßen arbeitet, braucht man für Java keinen graphischen Editor.

3. Was bei Eclipse manchmal hilft: Starte es von der Konsole mit dem Parameter -clean

4. Schau doch mal in den Bugzilla von Eclipse Visual Editor, https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/bugli...s=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED
"Dein" Bug dürfte dieser sein: https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=163779 und ist seit 2006!! nicht geschlossen. Wenn du dir die Bug-Liste ansiehst, dürfte dir auffallen, dass über 660 Bugs "NEW" sind und nicht einmal "ASSIGNED". Visual Editor scheint fast tot zu sein.


----------



## Javacode (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo, poste doch mal dein Fehlercode einfach hier rein. So kann man nicht auf den Fehler schließen.


----------

